

Pocket (iOS) adds support for Chrome, App.net, Kippt and more - jorde
http://getpocket.com/blog/2012/09/new-for-ios-pocket-4-1-3-update-with-support-for-chrome-app-net-kippt-and-more/

======
jonny_eh
What does it mean to "Share with Google Chrome"? Is Chrome a social network
now?

~~~
Zev
Open links in Chrome for iOS, instead of Safari.

------
julien
The kippt integration is great news!

